# Nie wieder Markenklamotten!



## Bierfahrer (12. März 2007)

Bin helauf Begeistert von meiner Aldiwinterhose und Jacke!
Hat eine Klasse Polster welches Assos in nichts nachsteht!
Gore und Co werden schon längst in China für wenige Mark produziert und hier teuer verramscht aller Chanel No 5!


----------



## brussels*sprouts (12. März 2007)

Wann haste denn die Aldi-Klamotten gekauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trollobaby (12. März 2007)

(ich glaube das wird zunehmend mein Lieblingssmily  )


----------



## Bierfahrer (12. März 2007)

Hab die schon vor einem Jahr gekauft - hab leider auch das teure Zeug von Gore - und hab jetzt im direkten Vergleich festgestellt - das das Zeug echt gut ist! Asso ist halt für die Eisdiele! Bei den Preisen kannste dir keinen Sturz erlauben!
Wenn einen die Optik nicht stört!


----------



## brussels*sprouts (12. März 2007)

Habe mir sagen lassen, dass z.B. die Sitzpolster von Aldi lange nicht mit denen von Markenherstellern mithalten können...


----------



## niTTro (12. März 2007)

brussels*sprouts schrieb:


> Habe mir sagen lassen, dass z.B. die Sitzpolster von Aldi lange nicht mit denen von Markenherstellern mithalten können...




hören-sagen


----------



## Bierfahrer (12. März 2007)

Jetzt mal ehrlich was ist an einer 185 Euro Assoshose 185 Euro wert.
Der preis jedenfalls ist asozial!


----------



## Bierfahrer (12. März 2007)

Die Assos sind so verdammt eng im Schritt - haben die Schweizer so kleine Genitalien?


----------



## Exekuhtot (12. März 2007)

Pearl Izumi: Einfach gÃ¶ttlich. Da gibt es keine Schmerzen und kostet in kurz nur etwa 70â¬


----------



## akeem (12. März 2007)

1. 
Was will uns dieser Thread sagen???

2.
Besitzt der Threadersteller überhaupt ein Bekleidungsteil von Assos???

3.
Warum gibt es immer noch Leute, die meinen die anderen missionieren zu müssen im Sinne von "Meins ist besser als Deins und dazu noch viel billiger ??
Warum kauft nicht einfach jeder was er will und sich leisten kann oder will ??????


----------



## polo (12. März 2007)

meins ist auf jeden fall besser als eures!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akeem (12. März 2007)

Dein Assos oder Dein Aldi ???


----------



## polo (12. März 2007)

auch wenn ich aldi hätte wäre es besser als euer assos!


----------



## brmpfl (12. März 2007)

aldos ist voll assi


----------



## dubbel (12. März 2007)

ist bierfahrer = haunert?


----------



## roadrunner_gs (12. März 2007)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Pearl Izumi: Einfach göttlich. Da gibt es keine Schmerzen und kostet in kurz nur etwa 70



Ich habe zwei Pearl Izumi-Trikots in S, ist von der Größe her aber eher irgendwo zwischen M und L mit der Tendenz zu L angesiedelt.
Und bei den Hosen sah es genauso aus, kannst du also vergessen den "Hersteller".


----------



## kicke (12. März 2007)

Hallo!

In den Aldi-Klamotten schwitze ich viel zu sehr! Die Jacke und Hose sind pitschnass. Nix mit Atmungsaktiv. Die Hose ist ausserdem nicht winddicht! 

Hab Shimano-Hosen und ne Pearl Jacke. Die Lange Hose hat 39,-- gekostet, die Jacke auch 39,-- bin sehr zufrieden mit den Sachen, wesentlich besser wie die von Aldi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brussels*sprouts (12. März 2007)

niTTro schrieb:


> hören-sagen



Genau - hören sagen! Aus vertraulicher Quelle. Und gesehen hab ich das Polster auch schon.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich habe giordana und gore - total super.


----------



## Master | Torben (12. März 2007)

Ich finde der Threadtitel verallgemeinert viel zu sehr! Über Hosen kann ich nichts sagen aber bei Handschuhen werd ich nur Marken kaufen  und kein Aldi Zeug... Meine Fox leben jetzt schon seit mehr als 2 1/2 Jahren und werden auch noch lange weiterleben obwohl sie schon gut was mitgemacht haben...


----------



## Chris82 (12. März 2007)

Bin jetzt einen Winter mit Aldi und einen Winter mit Gore gefahren.

Jacke
Aldi (ca. 15): Winddicht - Atmungsdicht. Hab total geschwitzt, beim N8Ride sieht man das besonders wenn die Anderen dampfen und ich nicht.
Gore (von 160 auf 95  herabgesetzt): Winddicht- Atmungsaktiv. Kein sauna Gefühl mehr. sehr atmungs aktiv

Handschuhe (5,99)
Tchibo: Nähte sehr hart reiben an den Fingerspitzen. ABer für kleine Touren gehts.
Dynamics (ca. 25): einfach nur perfekt kein frieren und ich merke jeden gang beim schalten.

Hose:
Da hab ich nur die Winterhose von Aldi. die reicht mir als es letztes Jahr ca -15° war hatte ich eine mit und eine ohne Träger an. hat alles gepasst. aber eine allein da ist das Sitzpolster schlecht.
hab diesen Winter entweder meine Rose-Hose (ca 65) oder meine gute Sugoi (130) drunter gehabt.

Ich dachte vorher auch das Marke nicht so den Unterschied machen kann.

TUT ES ABER. auch wenns übelst teuer ist.

aber wer das ganze jahr durchfährt und ordentlich km schrubben will der braucht gute hardware


----------



## karmakiller (12. März 2007)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei Pearl Izumi-Trikots in S, ist von der Größe her aber eher irgendwo zwischen M und L mit der Tendenz zu L angesiedelt.
> Und bei den Hosen sah es genauso aus, kannst du also vergessen den "Hersteller".



passen dir die Trikots oder nicht ?


----------



## roadrunner_gs (12. März 2007)

Na ganz offensichtlich nicht, sind eher Flatterhemden und -hosen.


----------



## ar->E<-nd (12. März 2007)

will auch nochmal meinen senf dazu abgeben : hab mir als mtb-einsteiger auch mal die aldisachen sprich winterhose und jacke gekauft. Im vergleich zu jeans und normaler jacke seh ich schon einen vorteil. aber wenns um winddichtigkeit geht, das scheint nur die jacke zu halten. die hose zieht im schritt   aber zum ausprobieren ob einem das ganze überhaupt liegt fand ich das einen guten kompromiss und wär nun auch gern bereit, mehr zu investieren. das war jetzt mal die neulingmeinung. in diesem sinne, grüße!


----------



## karmakiller (12. März 2007)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:


> Na ganz offensichtlich nicht, sind eher Flatterhemden und -hosen.


wieso dann 2 Trikots ? anprobieren? 
  mit der Meinung dass man PI völlig vergessen kann wirst du ziemlich alleine dastehen
ich hab 3 PI-Trikots in S die auch wie S ausfallen 
es gibt bei PI verschiedene Schnitte (Form-Fit, Semi-FormFit, Loose-Fit - vielleicht liegts daran) 

zum Thema:
ich denke zwischen Assos und Aldi liegen preislich und qualitativ zB Pearl Izumi und Protective

ich hab sowohl Aldi-Hosen und -Trikots (inzwischen gehabt) als auch obige "Marken-Sachen"
und gerade bei den Hosen merkt man den Unterschied in der Langzeitfunktionalität der Polster sehr deutlich 

die Aldi-Sachen sind für den Einstieg bestimmt geeignet, aber mit zunehmendem Anspruch wird man über kurz oder lang an Markensachen nicht vorbeikommen und da muß es ja dann nicht direkt Assos sein


----------



## aka (12. März 2007)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei Pearl Izumi-Trikots in S, ist von der Größe her aber eher irgendwo zwischen M und L mit der Tendenz zu L angesiedelt.


Seltsam, kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen. Meine zwei Pearl Izumi Trikots haben (in XL) genau den erwarteten Schnitt und passen mir (193cm / 81kg) 1a. Die Verarbeitung ist absolut klasse.
Meine letzten Klamotten habe ich günstig beim Gonso im Fabrikverkauf erworben. Zum Teil B Ware aber einwandfrei. Die Softshell Jacke für ca. 40 Euro ist jedenfalls die Wucht. Die Hosen sind OK, für das Geld gibts nichts besseres. Da geh' ich net zum Aldi.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (12. März 2007)

karmakiller schrieb:


> wieso dann 2 Trikots ? anprobieren?
> (...)



Wenn man zwei bestellt bekommt man nunmal auch zwei.
Und die kann man wundervoll über ein weiteres Trikot der Größe S ziehen (Shimano zum Beispiel) und man hat immer noch Luft.
So kommt man dann auch gut ohne Jacke durch den Winter. 
Ich glaube allerdings auch kaum, dass die Passform die Länge eines Trikots beeinflußt, die ist nämlich auch viel länger als es gut tut... 
Und für Ware aus Fernost (Made in Macau) war der Preis auch eher ungerechtfertigt, hatte nicht mal innen gummierte Ärmel, Halsabschnitt oder Bund.
Das hat Shimano schon für die Hälfte im Programm, passt(e) wie angegossen und kam aus Italien.


----------



## FeierFox (12. März 2007)

@Bierfahrer:
Fahr mal 50km aufwärts am Stück mit deiner grandiosen Aldihose und danach im Vergleich ne richtige Hose.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. März 2007)

Schaut Euch mal die anderen Threads von Bierfahrer an. Sieht schwer nach einem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 aus...


----------



## skankster (13. März 2007)

Chris82 schrieb:


> aber wer das ganze jahr durchfährt und ordentlich km schrubben will der braucht gute hardware



genau! wer genug km schrubbt, braucht kein polster mehr, der/die hat dann einen harden hintern. wenn die hose passt, dann geht auch frottie!

 

skankster


----------



## covi (13. März 2007)

Bierfahrer schrieb:


> Hab die schon vor einem Jahr gekauft - hab leider auch das teure Zeug von Gore - und hab jetzt im direkten Vergleich festgestellt - das das Zeug echt gut ist! Asso ist halt für die Eisdiele! Bei den Preisen kannste dir keinen Sturz erlauben!
> Wenn einen die Optik nicht stört!



man kann sich eben doch einen sturz erlauben, weil die klamotten das aushalten!

ich benutze meine sachen von aldi und co. jedenfalls nicht mehr, da sie 
- nicht wirklich den namen funktionsbekleidung verdienen, weil das material und die polster der letzte rotz sind, sprich ganz einfach ihre funktion nicht erfüllen,
- einen schnitt haben, der für leute mit sportlicher figur absolut unpassend ist,
- schlichtweg besch...en aussehen.

fehlt nur noch, dass aldi auch noch die besseren bikes verkauft.....


----------



## tvaellen (13. März 2007)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei Pearl Izumi-Trikots in S, ist von der Größe her aber eher irgendwo zwischen M und L mit der Tendenz zu L angesiedelt.
> Und bei den Hosen sah es genauso aus, kannst du also vergessen den "Hersteller".



Ist nicht jeder so ein Spargel 
Während ich bei anderen Marken bei der Größe ein oder gar mehrere X vorne brauche, tut es bei P.I. ein schlichtes L  .


----------



## polo (13. März 2007)

wieso kann man einen hersteller vergessen, nur weil man die falsche größe geordert hat?


----------



## Exekuhtot (13. März 2007)

Ich habe auch ein Pearl Izumi Trikot in L bei 1,93 und es passt auch super. Vielleicht hast du einfach eine schlechte Lieferung erwischt.

Die Hose passt auch optimal, habe allerdings auch rwecht kräftige Oberschenkel ( sollte wohl jeder Biker haben^^)


----------



## Deleted 39826 (13. März 2007)

Bierfahrer schrieb:


> Bin helauf Begeistert von meiner Aldiwinterhose und Jacke!
> Hat eine Klasse Polster welches Assos in nichts nachsteht!
> !



Dann haste wohl noch nie Assos und Sugoi oder Pearl I in der Hand gehabt.. Das aldi zeugs ist ok fürn den preis - fahr das selbst komplett bis auf kurze hose und helm, aber das mit assos zu vergleichen ist


----------



## kh-cap (14. März 2007)

FeierFox schrieb:


> @Bierfahrer:
> Fahr mal 50km aufwärts am Stück mit deiner grandiosen Aldihose und danach im Vergleich ne richtige Hose.



wenn die beine stimmen ist es shitegal, denn nur der schwache rutscht sich auf dem sattel einen ab  

ich habe "markensachen" und "alditeile". handschuhe, jacken und trikots von aldi finde ich auch nicht gut. die kurzen hosen sind klasse (2006 und ja, ich habe auch "markenhosen"), die langen gehen. 
das hier keiner hingeht und sagt "he, meine 160 tacken hose ist der letzte müll" ist auch klar. aber in frage zu stellen, ob man ohne wunden hintern einen berg raufkommt wenn man eine no-name-hose fährt ist lächerlich oder der fahrer eine "prinzessin auf der erbse" .
wobei die "markenhosen" länger halten, von den aldihosen muss man halt direkt drei kaufen.

kh-cap


----------



## EdiBoleti (14. März 2007)

Servus

Mich stört an Gore nur das das Meiste davon aus Asien kommt. Im Vergleich mit Gonso und Löffler ist Gore der teuerste und Produziert auch noch ausserhalb Europas. Die anderen beiden Produzieren wenigstens noch in Deutschland/Österreich bzw. in Europa und sind dazu noch Billiger und nicht Schlechter. Das einizige was meiner meinung nach Gore als großen vorteil hat ist das sie dei Klamotten am besten fürs Biken zuschneiden. Aber wie gesagt der Löffler oder der Gonso sind auch nicht schlechter.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (14. März 2007)

was spricht denn gegen produktion in asien?


----------



## FeierFox (14. März 2007)

polo schrieb:


> was spricht denn gegen produktion in asien?


Evlt. Kinderarbeit, schlechte Arbeitsbedingungen, niedrigste Löhne, nicht-Erfüllung von Umweltauflagen der Fabriken und und und. Gegen die Quali dagegen ist nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## polo (14. März 2007)

gute punkte. es ist aber durchaus mittlerweile der fall, daß verschiedene hersteller darauf achten müssen, unter welchen bedingungen ihr produkt hergestellt wird. bei edi klang durch, daß er die qualität schlechter schätzt.


----------



## Dentabiker (14. März 2007)

hier gehts weiter
http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=23846


----------



## EdiBoleti (15. März 2007)

Servus

Ich denke wir sollten auch die Arbeitsplätze im Auge behalten. Es kann nicht sein das wir immer mehr nach Asien abwandern. Wir brauchen diese billigen Arbeitsplätze auch in Deutschland/Europa.

Gruß


----------



## georgyj (15. März 2007)

Ich fahre seit ca. einem Jahr eine Speedneedle. An sich der bisher beste Sattel für mein Hinterteil, aber galubt mir: Seitdem habe ich alle Hosen (sogar Sugoi) ausgemustert. Übrig blieb nur die Assos. Kein Vergleich mit Aldi. Die Schnitte der Aldi-Kollektion sind eher auf Durchschnittsfigur (=Übergewicht) getrimmt, Assos passt halt schlanken Menschen wie angegossen. Kein Flattern im Wind, kein Hängenbleiben hinter dem Sattel. Einzig die Aldi Winterjacke von vor 2 Jahren finde ich eigentlich recht gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 777biker (15. März 2007)

polo schrieb:


> gute punkte. es ist aber durchaus mittlerweile der fall, daß verschiedene hersteller darauf achten müssen, unter welchen bedingungen ihr produkt hergestellt wird. bei edi klang durch, daß er die qualität schlechter schätzt.


Funktioniert aber leider nur in der Theorie. Erst jüngst einen Bericht gesehen der auf Kinderspielzeug abzielte welches in Asien hergestellt wurde für die Fa. Disney. Die sind ja bekanntlich nicht gerade im billig Segment angesiedelt.

Niedrigste Arbeitsbedingungen. Auch Kranke mussten arbeiten oder konnten gleich zu hause bleiben. Im Grunde ist das Menschenverachtend. Ich wünsche mir mehr Presse aus dieser Richtung. Dann würde sich der Markt ein wenig in die richtige Richtung regulieren. Man bezahlt über das Produkt keine arbeit sondern begünstigt Ausbeutung.

Das einzig positive in diesem Bericht war das Fa. Disney dazu Stellung bezog und nicht wie so häufig die Aussage verweigert gegenüber der Presse. Leider kam dann das übliche blabla. Man werde das prüfen und könne da nix für... lol. Wer dann?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (15. März 2007)

pfft... assos und aldi... alles Mist!
Wir hatten dieses Jahr garkeinen Wínter, wozu dann teure Winterhosen?


----------



## Schmittler (15. März 2007)

tja das mit der fernost produktion...ist euch vielleicht schon mal eingefallen was mit euren rahmen ist? wo werden die zb produziert -> bestimmt ca. 80-90 % aller bike rahmen auf der welt kommen aus 5-6 verschiedenen werken, die in japan, taiwan und was weiß ich noch ihre produktion haben. dann kommt noch das label und der lack drauf und das wars! natürlich befürworte ich sowas nicht und würde es bevorzugen, wenn alles in deutschland produziert würde...ABER: was ist das dann mit den kosten? dann wird alles noch teurer...

und hier mit der aldi hose...meine erste hose, die ich hatte zwar von tchibo (also ca. die selbe klasse wie aldi) und bin die ein halbes jahr gefahren und war zu der zeit richtig zufrieden damit. dann hab ich mir mal im laden eine gonso und gore hose angezogen und wollte nicht mehr raus! die saß zehnmal besser, das sitzpolster war viel ergonmischer geformt und sah einfach viel besser aus! es geht im sitzkomfort echt nix über markenhosen...das merkt man natürlich nicht wirklich gravierend, wenn man 1-2 mal die woche für ne stunde aufm bike sitzt. aber wenn man diesen sport mal ein bisschen exzessiver ausführt, dann kommt man schnell in den genuss einer echt guten hose und dafür gebe ich echt gerne ein bisschen mehr geld aus!

hier mal ein auszug aus nem anderen forum...zitat von flicki: 

"Ich war früher auch ein Aldi-Fan und hatte die gleiche Argumentation!!!
Frieren Dir bei der Aldi-Hose etwa nicht die Eier ab?? Habe mir ne Winddichte Hose von Shimano für 39,-- bei HS bestellt, da fahre ich jetzt stundenlang mit! Das Langarmtrikot und die Radjacke von Aldi (Shamp) hab ich verschenkt (Mein kleiner Bruder hat sich jetzt nen Rennrad gekauft und will erstmal testen)! Ich schwitze da besonders drin, ausserdem fühlt sich der Stoff komisch an! Und die Winterunterhemden kann ich auch nicht auf der Haut haben! Meine Adiddas-MTB-Schuhe wasche ich (genauso wie mein NO-Name-Stahlrenner) sehr sehr selten, die sehen nicht schön aus, von daher ist es ********gal ob da nun ein label draufsteht oder nicht! DAs die aus dem gleichen Land kommen ist mir auch völlig klar! Aber viele Billigsachen taugen einfach nicht. Mein Schwager hat z.B.: da nen Akkuschrauber und ne Elektrokettensäge gekauft, kannste in die Tonne treten. Deswegen arbeitet der da aber trotzdem mit. Wenn der aber den *direkten Vergleich* mit anderem Werkzeug hat, dann sieht er klar den Unterschied. Hab mir letztes Jahr bei Aldi auch die Satteltasche gekauft! Vergiss es! Halterung hält nicht, die Reifenheber sind viel zu weich, da kriegste keine Decke mit runter! Kauf Dir doch nur mal billige normale Halbschuhe für 20,-- Euro! (Billige Sohle, PU-Lederimitat, die kannste doch nicht den ganzen Tag anne füsse haben)! Klar können einige Sachen auch was taugen. Aber wenn an erster Stelle der Preis steht, und nicht die Qualität, dann muss man hier Abstriche machen."


----------



## 777biker (15. März 2007)

Schmittler schrieb:


> natürlich befürworte ich sowas nicht und würde es bevorzugen, wenn alles in deutschland produziert würde...ABER: was ist das dann mit den kosten? dann wird alles noch teurer...


Langfristig gesehen nein. Die Geldmenge in D würde steigen. Das Lohnniveau langfristig auch. Das jedoch auch leider nur auf dem Papier. In der Praxis ist für jede Firma dieser Schritt der Tod. Das haben andere bereits versaubeutelt.

Natürlich sind ein Grossteil der Rahmen auch daher. Ebenso sehr viele Markenprodukte. Das macht es ja so schwer zu unterscheiden. Nur wenn man es weiss dann sollte man sein Hirn anstellen.

Würdet Ihr Ware vom Wochenmakrt kaufen die ein Ausländer anfertigen muss der aus dem letzten Loch pfeift und sein Sklavenhalter mit der Peitsche dahinter steht? Wohl kaum - eher würde der Sklavenhalter gesteinigt. Aus den Augen aus dem Sinn.


----------



## Schmittler (15. März 2007)

ich will ja definitiv *nicht* sagen, dass das ok ist! es ist ne schande, aber es ist leider nunmal so...was willst du daran ändern? 
so ist das leider heutzutage...


----------



## 777biker (15. März 2007)

Ich kann da nix ändern, Du auch nicht. Aber dennich sollte das wenn man definitv weiss woher das Produkt kommt ein wenig darauf achten.


----------



## bofrost (16. März 2007)

brussels*sprouts schrieb:


> Habe mir sagen lassen, dass z.B. die Sitzpolster von Aldi lange nicht mit denen von Markenherstellern mithalten können...



Hallo ! Das kann ich kommentieren. Habe 2x Gore Bike Hosen und eine aus dem Aldi. Ein Sitzpolster von einer Markenhose ist einfach komfortabler.
Bei der Aldihose ist das Polster so dünn, hat keine Passform. Nach ca. 1 Stunde fängt der Hintern an weh zu tun. Mit meinen Gore schaffe ich locker 3-4 Stunden.
Also ich kaufe keine HOSEN mehr aus dem Aldi. Bei Trikots sieht die Sache anders aus. Die werden nur minimalst beansprucht. Die kannst du für den Preis vierteljährlich austauschen. Fahre selbst ein GORE, GONSO, etc. Aber das Aldi Trikot ist für den Preis okay.


----------



## bofrost (16. März 2007)

EdiBoleti schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Ich denke wir sollten auch die Arbeitsplätze im Auge behalten. Es kann nicht sein das wir immer mehr nach Asien abwandern. Wir brauchen diese billigen Arbeitsplätze auch in Deutschland/Europa.
> 
> Gruß



Dem stimme ich zu. ich arbeite in einem der verkackten Betriebe die alles ins Ausland schaffen - das geht mir auf den Sack. Privat versuche ich auch soviel wie möglich aus Deutschland zukaufen. Klaro gibt es Artikel die kann man als rational denkender Mensch nicht in Deutschland kaufen, da sie viel zu teuer sind.
Ich versuche sogar soweit wie möglich in unserem "DORF" zukaufen. Lasst die Kohle hier.
Die Abwanderung ist Ausland für deutsche Betriebe heisst tägliches mindern der Kaufkraft. Wie lange soll das gut gehen ??? Irgendwann platzt die Blase.
Wir können den Trend vielleicht nicht von heute auf morgen aufhalten, allerdings den Richtungswechsel einleiten. Sorry für die Propaganda - aber lag mir am Herzen


----------



## brmpfl (16. März 2007)

Schmittler schrieb:


> würde es bevorzugen, wenn alles in deutschland produziert würde...ABER: was ist das dann mit den kosten? dann wird alles noch teurer...



Ist denn irgendetwas, durch die Verlagerung der Produktion in Niedriglohnländer, billiger geworden?


----------



## Schmittler (16. März 2007)

nein ist es natürlich nicht...aber wenn du die produktionsstätte wieder nach deutschland verlagerst, dann wirds teurer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skankster (16. März 2007)

brmpfl schrieb:


> Ist denn irgendetwas, durch die Verlagerung der Produktion in Niedriglohnländer, billiger geworden?



also, früher, ne, da hatte man ein wort für diese vorgänge: KAPITALISMUS. (der verschwand zunehmend, als sich zeigte, dass die realexistierenden gegenmodelle nicht echt fluppten). ich denk immer, wer die hiesigen parteien wählt, wählt dieses system. autsch. 

billiger werden: es regiert das ökonomische grund-prinzip sowie angebot und nachfrage. aber vielleicht könnte man ja einen deckelpreis für räder und zubehör gesetzlich verankern lassen???

kleiner erfahrungsbericht: die erste saison hat mein sponsor in taiwan gefertigt. da gab's die beste qualität zu diesem zeitpunkt. europäische partner haben versagt. preislich war das gar nicht billiger. gearbeitet haben da ältere frauen - kinder in der schule oder aus dem haus. gestresst sah da auch keiner aus. nun wird in europa gefertigt. geringfügig teurer, aber näher, flexibler (!). von aussnahmen abgesehen existiert in D eine textil-produktion nicht mehr. nähen ist handarbeit und in massenfertigung idR eben nicht mehr zu bezahlen. zB bioracer machen ihre sachen hier, aber wenn es um große mengen geht, wandern die bedruckten und geschnittenen stücke nach afrika ("veredelung") und kommen zurück...

aber hej, der HIGH-TECH bereich bleibt ja hier: design, faser-technologie und herstellung, finanzierung, vertrieb... also am besten einen anderen job als schneider lernen u/o auf die barrikaden (natürlich nur symbolisch).

enjoy
skankster


----------



## theLastTemplar (16. März 2007)

ich habe aldi und gore... der aufpreis ist deutlich zu spüren, ob er es wert ist, muß jeder für sich selbst wissen.

und mir ist wurst ob eine alte taiwanesische frau in thailand oder eine ukrainerin in deutschland daran genäht hat.


----------



## Christer (17. März 2007)

Bierfahrer schrieb:


> Gore und Co werden schon längst in China für wenige Mark produziert und hier teuer verramscht aller Chanel No 5!



Seit wann hat der Produktionsort bei Bekleidung einen direkten Einfluss auf die Qualität der Bekleidung?

Gruß

SR


----------



## spudi (17. März 2007)

Wo Ihr grad dabei seid:

http://www.lidl.de/de/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20070315.index.ar23?OpenDocument&resetFilialDaten=1&id=2098&country=DE&zipcode=24119&city=Kronshagen&city2=&street=Kieler+Stra%dfe+32-38&ar=23&nf=True

Gilt jedenfalls für Kiel


----------



## Whitey (17. März 2007)

Meine Freundin hat auch ein Trikot von Aldi. Wenn man das neben ihr Protective Trikot hebt erkennt man den Unterschied. Achso, das Protective hat gerade mal 39 Euro gekostet, neu und wird sicher wesentlich länger halten.

Sie hatte auch eine Hose von Aldi ... zu der sag ich mal nix  Es muss ja nicht das super hammer teure Zeugs sein - aber auf Qualität sollte man IMHO schon achten, sonst kauft mein einfach 2 Mal (Fakt)


----------



## Effendi Sahib (17. März 2007)

Stichwort Asien:

Die Diddl-Sachen, die man allerorten kaufen kann, sind trotz SAFTIGER Handelsspannen größtenteils made in China.

Die nachgemachten Diddl-Waren, die man z.B. in der Türkei kaufen kann, sind made in Italy.

Kommentar spare ich mir...


----------



## biker-wug (17. März 2007)

Also ich hab mir anfangs auch viele Aldi usw. Sachen gekauft, aber mit der Zeit steigt man automatisch um, finde ich. Wenn man den Sport beginnt braucht man ja irgendwie vieles auf einmal, Bike, klamotte usw., da spart man gern ein paar Euro, aber dann kauft man sich nach und nach bessere Qualität, finde ich.

Und bei Kleidung merkt man den Unterschied zwischen discounter und Markenklamotten, ob am Sitzpolster, an der Atmungsaktivität oder der Wasserdichtigkeit.

Kauf mir derzeit auch nach und nach bessere Klamotten, Löffler Jacke usw., aber halt auch oft Auslaufmodelle, da kann man auch noch sparen.


----------



## bofrost (20. März 2007)

Schmittler schrieb:


> nein ist es natürlich nicht...aber wenn du die produktionsstätte wieder nach deutschland verlagerst, dann wirds teurer!



Genau das ist der Punkt - es wird teurer. Unsere Billiggesellschaft (Geiz ist geil,etc.) möchte den Made-in-germany-Preis nicht mehr bezahlen.
Eines muss jedem klar sein-diese "Blase" wird irgendwann platzen.


----------



## polo (20. März 2007)

welche blase eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierfahrer (20. März 2007)

Man sollte die Macht des Unterbewußtseins nicht unterschätzen!!

Manche Leute fangen schon zum Schwitzen an wenn Sie Aldiklamotten sehen!


----------



## Jocki (20. März 2007)

Aldi bzw. tschibo konnte zumindest eine Zeitlang auf die gleiche Materialqualität wie asics zurückgreifen. Neben dem Stoff ist aber vor allem der Schnitt entscheidend und der ist bei Aldi und Co eher seltsam.

Wer sich schon mal Gedanken darüber gemacht hat wie aufwändig es ist Stoff in die gewünschte Form zu bringen, die richtigen Schnitte zu ermitteln und dabei noch einige andere Faktoren zu berücksichtigen- dem wird klar warum Gore und Co teurer sind wie der Rest. 

Wenn ich meine Gore Jacke die ich vor 10 Jahren gekauft habe (sie ist noch immer dicht) und meine aktuelle Vergleiche da hat sich viel getan. Die neue sitzt wie maßgeschneidert für mich, während die alte an mir hängt wie ein "nasser Sack". Vor Regen schützen tun sie beide, komfortabler ist eindeutig die neue.

Wer allerdings einen "Bier"-bauch spazieren fährt fühlt sich in Assos, Gore usw sicher nicht wohl- da ihm der Schnitt einfach nicht passt.
Da klappts dann wohl besser im "Aldistyle" dass spannt dann nicht so um den Bauch.


----------



## Papa Mario (20. März 2007)

Also ich hab auch die komplette Aldiausstattung. Wie schon aoft beschrieben, sind die Jacken war winddicht und halten auch relativ warm, aber halt auch ne Sauna. Die Hose ist wirklich nicht gerade winddicht, ich hab daher was passendes drunter, dann geht es. Die Polster von den Aldihosen kann man mal echt knicken auf dauer gesehen. Für den Weg zur Arbeit oder kleinen Runde von 50km kann man die vieleicht noch nutzen, aber wer viel und weit fährt wird an den teilen nicht lange spaß haben, vor allem wenn man nen Rennradsattel hat. 
Es ist glaube ich unumstritten, daß die Produte von den "grossen" Marken schon besser sind.
Ich muß aber auch gestehen, daß einige Marken sehr teuer sind, dafür fahre ich meine guten Hosen auch auf 220km Touren und das schon lange, die Aldi wird das nicht mitmachen. 
Kommenden Winter werde ich auf jeden Fall Gore etwas Geld zukommen lassen


----------



## brmpfl (22. März 2007)

Schmittler schrieb:


> nein ist es natürlich nicht...aber wenn du die produktionsstätte wieder nach deutschland verlagerst, dann wirds teurer!



Weshalb?


----------



## garbel (22. März 2007)

War auch lange auf der Suche nach einer guten Regenjacke.

Habe mir jetzt eine Gore 'Path' Jacke (Gore Tex XCR) geleistet (beim Erwin im Angebot ). Warum ? Nicht, weil da "Gore-Tex" draufsteht und ich das so geil finde, sondern weil Gore anscheinend einer der ganz wenigen Hersteller ist, die es hinbekommen, einer Radklamotte einen anständigen Schnitt zu geben. Vaude ? Sugoi ? Pearl Izumi ? Konnte ich alles vergessen -> Ärmel zu kurz und/oder zu weiter Sitz. Bei Gore passt alles, die Verarbeitungsqualität ist spitze und die Details sind durchdacht.


----------



## Schmittler (22. März 2007)

brmpfl schrieb:


> Weshalb?



na weil die lieben produkthersteller ihren gewinnn machen möchten und freiwillig geben die ihren jetztigen nun ja bestimmt nicht auf...die löhne in fernost sind nun einmal unbestritten um einiges niedriger als in europa und vor allem zb deutschland. warum verlagern denn wasweißichwieviele firmen ihre produktionsstätten? weil sie am neuen ort günstiger produzieren können! wenn denen der gewinn *******gal wäre, würden die ja zb hier im lieben deutschland produzieren, aber nein die löhne und anderen produktionskosten sind nun einmal hier deutlich höher...und wenn die hier ihre gewinnspanne gleich lassen würden, würde wieder ein neuer thread produziert werden mit dem titel "warum sind die klamotten bloß so teuer..." mir ist schon klar, dass der preis nicht unbedingt immer gerechtfertigt ist. ich habe aber defintiv die erfarung gemacht, dass markenklamotten und in erster linie gore (weil die mir echt super passen und eine super qualität haben) ihren preis wert sind...wer sein ganzes leben noch nie in markenklamotten gefahren ist, weiß halt nicht, was er verpasst hat! ich war auch ne zeitlang zufrieden mit dem aldi und co. klamotten... natürlich kosten wirklich gute, namenhafte bike klamotten um einiges mehr als aldi und co., aber das ist es mir defintiv wert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Mario (22. März 2007)

Ich kann grabel nur zustimmen, die Sachen von Gore sitzen eichfach super. Gut es mag einige geben, die da anderer Meinung sind, aber jeder ist auch etwas anders gebaut. Hab ne Regenjacke von Jantex, die ist ansich nicht schlecht, aber ich meine auch, die ist zu weit und die Ärmel zu kurz, wenn ich die ne Nummer grösser genommen hätte, dann würde die sitzen wie so ein Poncho....


----------



## kh-cap (22. März 2007)

fakt ist doch, dass der träger des kleidungstückes zufrieden sein muß.
ich habe mir gerade die adidas vueltano rennradschuhe gekauft. laut test (vergleich des topmodell`s zum mittelklasseschuh verschiedener hersteller) drückt der verschluß auf dem spann und der fuß hat zu wenig halt im vorfuß- bereich. keine ahnung was die tester von der neuen road bike für füße haben, an meinem paßt der schuh supergut. das gilt auch für die kurzen aldihosen von 2006. mir passen sie gut und ich kann auch lange genug damit fahren. 
wer damit nicht zurecht kommt, muss sich halt eine andere kaufen. wer prinzipiell
eine solche hose ablehnt hat das geld oder kennt seinen kundenberater auf der bank. ich kann mir kein komplettes outfit von assos, gore ... nebst zwei paar schuhen (rr und mtb) der preislichen topklasse leisten.
ich neide das keinem, lasse mir aber auch nicht einreden, dass ich keine leistung bringen kann oder weniger spass habe.

kh-cap


----------



## brmpfl (22. März 2007)

Schmittler schrieb:


> na weil die lieben produkthersteller ihren gewinnn machen möchten und freiwillig geben die ihren jetztigen nun ja bestimmt nicht auf...die löhne in fernost sind nun einmal unbestritten um einiges niedriger als in europa und vor allem zb deutschland. warum verlagern denn wasweißichwieviele firmen ihre produktionsstätten? weil sie am neuen ort günstiger produzieren können! wenn denen der gewinn *******gal wäre, würden die ja zb hier im lieben deutschland produzieren, aber nein die löhne und anderen produktionskosten sind nun einmal hier deutlich höher...und wenn die hier ihre gewinnspanne gleich lassen würden, würde wieder ein neuer thread produziert werden mit dem titel "warum sind die klamotten bloß so teuer..." mir ist schon klar, dass der preis nicht unbedingt immer gerechtfertigt ist.



Dem habe ich nichts hinzuzufügen.
Nur, dass dabei die von mir hochverehrten Flop-Manager vergessen, wo sie in Zukunft Ihre Waren absetzen wollen.
Was soll beim Management nach Lemming-Art schon anderes rauskommen?


----------



## Schmittler (22. März 2007)

kh-cap schrieb:


> ich neide das keinem, lasse mir aber auch nicht einreden, dass ich keine leistung bringen kann oder weniger spass habe.



 genau! das ist die perfekte einstellung!


----------

